# Mortal Kombat 9 - Trailer Released



## MFB

Mortal Kombat 9 Debut Trailer Screams of Fatality | N4G

Holy fuck balls Batman!







GTFO Batman, I'm BUSY damn it!

This game is going to rule and fucking hard. It's pretty much not only a return to the roots of the series which is metric fucktons of fighting, but Ed Boon is finally giving us the M rated MK we've always wanted!  This looks gorgeous and the in-air combos are going to be awesome. Characters seem to be a more traditional look versus big costume changes they made to some like Sub-Zero looking like fucking Shredder from TMNT  Hopefully some new fatalities as well instead of just polishing up the old ones, but I imagine they'll keep the traditionals - ie, Sub-Zero ripping out spines, Kung Lao decapitating people with his hat, Scorpion...doing whatever it is he did  I'm wondering how many new levels we'll see as well as the possible return of in-game weapons? I found the weapons to be a bit stupid and defeated the purpose, not to mention they also started giving players their own weapons as a fighting style - another big WTF in my book.

In short : is new Mortal Kombat going to rule?


----------



## SnowfaLL

I hope they optimize it for competitive play, like MLG ready.. otherwise it wont really interest me much

cant stand games that are imbalanced, where one character is so much stronger than the rest (even tho Smash bros Brawl is kinda like that unfortunately, still good game)


----------



## splinter8451

Damn... this looks like it is going to kick ass. Fighting is not going to be in a stupid 3d movement arena thank jesus. I love me some side scroll only fighting.


----------



## Triple-J

This from IGN........ 

*"Warner Bros announced a new Mortal Kombat is in development for the Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3. 

Set for release in 2011, the new title will feature an all-new graphics engine, the return of brutal fatalities, and a "reinvention" of its classic 2D fighting mechanic. Long-time series creator Ed Boon once again returns to lead his team at his newly re-named * *NetherRealm Studios in Chicago. 

"We can't wait for players to get their hands on Mortal Kombat," said Boon. "This game really is a response to what players have been demanding: mature presentation, reinvented 2D fighting mechanic and the best, most gruesome fatalities ever!" * *

The game will also include new features, such as a 4-player tag-team mode where players battle in teams of two against each other online. Fans can also enjoy the "deepest story mode of any fighting game" and an "extensive" lineup of the series' iconic characters." * 

They seem to have taken the "3D background 2D playing field" from SF4 and I think that's a good thing I also dig the fact that unlike some of the previous games the characters don't look ott and like they've been living on steroids and Growth Hormones plus the idea of a 4 player tag mode sounds pretty cool too.
My only hope is that they don't give the characters 20 special moves that you have to revise before you play the game and that they make the special moves and fatalities more fluid instead of just random button and directional presses as I feel that's always been the series weak spot.​


----------



## TXDeathMetal

This looks fucking awesome!


----------



## MFB

Triple-J said:


> This from IGN........
> 
> *"Warner Bros announced a new Mortal Kombat
> 
> They seem to have taken the "3D background 2D playing field" from SF4 and I think that's a good thing I also dig the fact that unlike some of the previous games the characters don't look ott and like they've been living on steroids and Growth Hormones plus the idea of a 4 player tag mode sounds pretty cool too.
> My only hope is that they don't give the characters 20 special moves that you have to revise before you play the game and that they make the special moves and fatalities more fluid instead of just random button and directional presses as I feel that's always been the series weak spot.​*​


*

I'm really glad it's going back to the 2D style since that's how it should've stayed. It actually makes the game a LOT harder as I've noticed from playing MK, MKII and MKIII earlier today; although I also had 0 clue what the controls were so that didn't help.

Special movies need a bit of working on as well, it seems I can never get them to work too well, but that could be because they relied on using the joystick as well versus just buttons.*


----------



## jymellis

can you say "another juggling fighting game" one main reason i eventually hated the mortal kombat games. the juggling in that game is rediculous and to me makes it not fun to play


----------



## MFB

jymellis said:


> can you say "another juggling fighting game" one main reason i eventually hated the mortal kombat games. the juggling in that game is rediculous and to me makes it not fun to play



I believe that was only in the last two or three tops, Deadly Alliance yes because you HAD to do it in Konquest mode which sucked, not sure about Deception and I'm 50/50 on whether or not it's in MK vs. DC - or at least, as strong as it was as in others; they may have toned it down.


----------



## Daemoniac

Triple-J said:


> I also dig the fact that unlike some of the previous games the characters don't look ott and like they've been living on steroids and Growth Hormones



Yes!

That has pissed me off to no end for the last few games.

I want to see the combos go back to how smooth they were when they were first really introduced in MK3, all the combo moves and the fighting was so seamless, it was awesome. Do that, in 3d, with _awesome_ character design (as opposed to Mr. Steroid man characters...) and it will be win.

EDIT: And that seems to be exactly what they've done!!! Holy shitballs Batman, that looks awesome. Also... SEKTOR!!


----------



## Daemoniac

MFB said:


> I believe that was only in the last two or three tops, Deadly Alliance yes because you HAD to do it in Konquest mode which sucked, not sure about Deception and I'm 50/50 on whether or not it's in MK vs. DC - or at least, as strong as it was as in others; they may have toned it down.



Deception is a crap game anyway, much worse than Deadly Alliance IMO. DA was at least entertaining, i dunno, Deception just feels like a tacky game for 12 year olds. Didn't enjoy it in the slightest


----------



## MFB

Demoniac said:


> Deception is a crap game anyway, much worse than Deadly Alliance IMO. DA was at least entertaining, i dunno, Deception just feels like a tacky game for 12 year olds. Didn't enjoy it in the slightest



I didn't even play Deception, pretty much cause I saw it and it just didn't sit right with me. Then I played it and felt smug knowing I was right.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

NickCormier said:


> I hope they optimize it for competitive play, like MLG ready.. otherwise it wont really interest me much
> 
> cant stand games that are imbalanced, where one character is so much stronger than the rest (even tho Smash bros Brawl is kinda like that unfortunately, still good game)


 
Unless you're playing Karate Champ, pretty much every fighting game in existence is unbalanced. Of course there's a few that aren't so extreme, which is what you may be getting at. 



jymellis said:


> can you say "another juggling fighting game" one main reason i eventually hated the mortal kombat games. the juggling in that game is rediculous and to me makes it not fun to play


 
Try playing XMen Vs Street Fighter. The definitive juggling game.


----------



## Daemoniac

Yeah it's terrible. I bought Deadly Alliance when it came out and quite enjoyed it, but they changed some of the weapon mechanics in Deception, stuffed around with the characters more, and the whole game just felt really lame... I really look forward to this one though, really awesome characters thus far


----------



## leandroab

MK is my all time favorite fighting game...

After UMK (MK 4 I guess) it started to become increasingly retarded. I really hope this one bring back the original fighters and unnecessary violence..

EDIT: HOLY FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DO WANT!


----------



## synrgy

Interesting.

The last one I enjoyed was MKII. Haven't liked any of them since then. MKIII was just too fucking frantic with the poor implementation of the insane combo system, and they just kept running with that ball afterwards. 

I hope this does what SFIV did, basically just taking the EXACT SAME characters/levels/controls from 20 years ago (!!!!!! I'm so old!!!!!) and bringing them up to current graphics standards. I keep waiting for gaming companies to understand that concept. If a series is successful, STOP FUCKING WITH IT. Just give us better graphics every few years and we'll keep buying whatever it is. When you change the core gameplay, it turns me right off every time. 

I just don't understand the mentality of "A bajillion users loved the last game, so now we think we need to completely change everything in order to keep them interested."


----------



## Daemoniac

synrgy said:


> Interesting.
> 
> The last one I enjoyed was MKII. Haven't liked any of them since then. MKIII was just too fucking frantic with the poor implementation of the insane combo system, and they just kept running with that ball afterwards.



See I thought the combo system in 3 was awesome. I mean, it probably wasn't quite as developed as it could have been, but the actual animation and control of the combos was really smooth, it wasn't as "technical" as something like Tekken's 10 hit combos (where every button MUST be pushed at the exact right time...), and the combos were quite "modular" in the sense that you could start one at any point in the combo pretty much, so a 7 hit could be cut down to just the start or the end of the combo and b eturned into a 3 or 4 hit 

I'm honestly not the biggest fan of MKII, it's where they sort of started coming into their own, but really the gameplay just wasn't very smooth in my eyes. Awesome development and concept, but 3 was where it all came together.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Demoniac said:


> See I thought the combo system in 3 was awesome. I mean, it probably wasn't quite as developed as it could have been, but the actual animation and control of the combos was really smooth, it wasn't as "technical" as something like Tekken's 10 hit combos (where every button MUST be pushed at the exact right time...), and the combos were quite "modular" in the sense that you could start one at any point in the combo pretty much, so a 7 hit could be cut down to just the start or the end of the combo and b eturned into a 3 or 4 hit
> 
> I'm honestly not the biggest fan of MKII, it's where they sort of started coming into their own, but really the gameplay just wasn't very smooth in my eyes. Awesome development and concept, but 3 was where it all came together.



They refined the MK3 system right in UMK3. It was basically Midway doing the Capcom method of releasing a much more refined game and what MK3 should have been. Plus it had infinites.


----------



## ittoa666

Bloody_Inferno said:


> They refined the MK3 system right in UMK3. It was basically Midway doing the Capcom method of releasing a much more refined game and what MK3 should have been. Plus it had infinites.



And it had the Scorpion animality.  I guess it's called "Ultimate" for a reason.


----------



## Shinto

NSFW (should've known since it's the MK thread, lol)

E3 2010: E3 2010 Stage Demo: Mortal Kombat


----------



## Mr Violence

synrgy said:


> If a series is successful, STOP FUCKING WITH IT. Just give us better graphics every few years and we'll keep buying whatever it is. When you change the core gameplay, it turns me right off every time.



This. 1000 times this. It seems like every MK after UMK3 all they did was at any conference meeting when someone said "I have an idea," they immediately said "Go for it!" 3d fighting? Sure! Weapons and fighting styles? WHY NOT? Kart Racing and a Tetris rip-off??? TACK IT ON THERE! FUCK DIGNITY. We will make up for our abomination with more STUFF. This peaked with Armageddon when they crammed every fucking character into it. The trade off? No individual fatalities. Wait, WHAT?! Are you kidding me?! The reason this series has charm is taken out. Why? Some half assed fatality combo system? Where EVERYONE has the same options? You mean Kung Lao can't use his hat to decapitate someone? Sub-Zero can't dispatch his adversary with a frosty delight?! Kindly go fuck yourself Midway.

Needless to say, I was a big fan that stuck with them through those three games. DA wasn't terrible, Deception was, and Ed Boon drove to my house and kicked me square in the jewels about 15 minutes into Armageddon.

Also, I'm sorry, and maybe I'm nitpicking but in DA, Deception, and Armageddon, many of the strikes and fighting styles just plain old fashioned looked fucking stupid. Some of the strikes had slim to no utility in actual combat. I keep remembering one Sub-Zero had where it looked like he turned a kick from that quirky Russian dance into a strike to the shins. It haunts me. I have issues. I went to counseling because I couldn't process why they would put such things that were so NOT aesthetically pleasing in a game.

This is more of a rant and I apologize.



I just feel like an abused spouse who's significant other is coming home and trying to make things right. I just don't know if I can take you back after all you've done, Mortal Kombat. I just don't know.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Fuck yeah!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Shinto said:


> NSFW (should've known since it's the MK thread, lol)
> 
> E3 2010: E3 2010 Stage Demo: Mortal Kombat




I am buying this game. That was awesome.


----------



## Demiurge

*staring bitterly at Wii


----------



## synrgy

Demiurge said:


> *staring bitterly at Wii


----------



## teqnick

I only have one thing to say to this game and how fucking incredible it will be.

FLAWLESS VICTORY


----------



## leandroab

Bring back the old narrator!!


----------



## Daggorath

.
TOASTY!

This looks epic. That Kung Lao fatality looked brutal.


----------



## chucknorrishred

mk 9 looks awesome, i was going to open a new thread on it but did a search

anyways enjoy these spoofs


----------



## cyberwaste6996

I figured it would be better to bump this thread than to start a new one. There are gonna be three different versions of the game...


The Standard Edition featuring the award-winning Mortal Kombat game.
The Kollector's Edition featuring the award-winning Mortal Kombat game, Sub-Zero and Scorpion figurines, a collectible art book, downloadable content that includes an exclusive Mortal Kombat Klassic costume skin and avatar costumes.
The Tournament Edition featuring the award-winning Mortal Kombat game, a portable fight stick, and downloadable content that includes an exclusive Mortal Kombat Klassic costume skin and avatar costumes. The number of tournament editions is very limited with only 20,000 copies available in North America.
Also There are pre order bonuses. They are a klassic kharacter for use in game. The klassic kharacters also each a a klassic fatality. If you order from gamestop you get Scorpion, if you order from bestbuy you get Sub-Zero, and if you order from amazon you get Reptile. I've only been able to find a picture of Reptile.
http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/videogames/promos/retro-Ninja-Reptile-Artwork_ts.gif


----------



## MFB

Reptile looks like a fucking bad-ass. I'm so picking up the Kollector's Edition, if not just for the figures and art book alone


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I've actually neglected anything about this game.. but after finally deciding to watch gameplay vids the first time, looks like this would be the first MK game I'll be playing since Ultimate MK3. 

Speaking of vids, look who's in the roster:



Still a stupid name, but he looks and plays damn good.


----------



## heavy7-665

Did she just barf all over his leg? What a bitch!


----------



## Shinto

Seriously, I was more disgusted by the vomit than the actual bone-breaking moves and blood.


----------



## Mr Violence

You know, I've never given up on MK, but I have to say something...

RANT CONTENT:

All of the character movements look really dumb. They always have. All the strikes, special moves, jumps, kicks have all looked completely and utterly unnatural and uninspired. A lot of the moves you can tell they just set the model in one position and slide it across the ground, IE Sub-Zero's slide attacks or any charge attack. It's just really lazy animation.

If you set them next to Tekken or Street Fighter or Soul Calibur or Dead or Alive, all the moves in those games (with a few exceptions, of course) look fluid. Sure they're not realistic and are overly brutal, over exaggerated, but they LOOK cool.

This has always been a pet peeve of mine. I love MK, and have every single game. It's just after playing MK vs. DC the past couple months, I'm just discouraged. It's always been like this. Go put in MK vs. DC and play as The Flash. Do a couple of his barrage special attacks. He doesn't even bend his fucking arms when he punches! It looks fucking dumb! It looks like he locks his arms and only moves his shoulders!

Look:


/rant

I just think they can do better. I'm going to buy MK9. I just wish they'd watch just 1 action movie or play any other video game and see what movie martial arts look like. They aren't practical, they're there to look cool. GET IT TOGETHER.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Thats something that the new Tekken game seems to have dealt with well. Instead of the old traditional attack/block etc in this one you can react to an opponents attacks realistically, basically countering moves in a more fluid way.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Some interesting stuff:

Teaser trailer for the demo now available on PSN



Look who's back... 



... and who else is back...



And a classic background.


----------



## ittoa666

This game is looking better everyday. I'm excited.


----------



## Tomo009

A definite import for me. Stupid Australian ratings board but it was to be expected, the UK edition should be exactly the same anyway.

Glad to see Mortal Kombat go back to what made it great, one of my favorite fighters along with Soul Calibur and Smash Bros. Street Fighter and Tekken never really did it for me.


----------



## Prydogga

I've watched so much gameplay for this it's not funny. Definitely buying this from Japan as soon as it's on eBay. Can't fucking wait. The fatalities look amazing.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Can't wait to see Kratos' fatality 
Shit's gonna get ugly


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Some combos:



Raiden in action:



And look who's joining the party:


----------



## MFB

Looks like Kabal's video got taken down for copyright


----------



## teqnick

Raiden's gameplay vid made me hard. 

I've been playing the demo for the past few days, and the game is awesome thus far. The combos aren't that hard to execute with the 4 characters available, so i'm hoping that there's some sort of increasing difficulty as you unlock better ones.


----------



## CooleyJr

Fucking... Incredible. Every little bit about that game is immaculate. I remember when MK1 came out. It was the shit then. Now THIS!?!?!?!  I want a ps3 or 360 now. JUST for MK9.


----------



## Prydogga

teqnick said:


> I've been playing the demo for the past few days,


----------



## MFB

I should also mention, I REALLY hope that the video is for demo purposes and that whoever is doing it doesn't REALLY fight like that. All he did was fucking juggle the person like a humongous douchebag, which after the first 10 seconds, gets really annoying.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

^ Sounds like all the Tekken and Marvel Vs Capcom games. 

X-Men Vs Street Fighter (as I apparently stated earlier in this thread) is the biggest culprit of this... and yet it's still a well loved game. 

As long as the developers apply the damage scaling in this game (as severe as say the Guilty Gear/Blazblue series), then huge combos shouldn't be too unfair. But then, every fighting game system should have damage scaling anyway. Even MK 3 had it so it's all good.


----------



## ittoa666

Scorpion's combos look good as always. You gotta be pretty good to fly around like that.

Also, about the juggling thing. That's why I stay away from online fighting gameplay. Single player only.


----------



## 7Mic7

I dont know why but the newgen video games (ps3 ,xbox 360 ,and even pc) dont impress me anymore.


----------



## MikeH

MK = my life. I will have this game.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

They're adding Klassic skins for characters too. 

Scorpion and Mileena:


----------



## somniumaeternum

Ultimate simplicity and awesomeness = MK2. After that, everything just didn't have the magic for me.


----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## MFB

I'm not gonna lie, I REALLY wish instead of the Blades, Kratos used his fists and his special style was the Lion Gauntlet's he gets from Hercules


----------



## heavy7-665

I'm gonna destroy as Kabal.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Here's all the mugshots of all default characters:




































































More coming:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Some more:

































More characters will be added via DLC of course.

And there's this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1aK1YL2aIw


----------



## MFB

The fuck is going on with Johnny Cage and his fucking Old English chest tat? That's pretty lame.

Also, no Frost?


----------



## Shinto

Why does Kratos get two mugshots? I can't imagine the XBL folks being too happy about that...


----------



## Prydogga

FUUUUUU In the latest Kratos video, he looks like the most brutal character, hitting with those amazing swords, making epic crushing noises on every hit. Tempted to buy a PS3 just for him.


----------



## CooleyJr

Yea Pry, I wanna get a PS3 just for MK9. Shit I bought a PS2 JUST for DBZ Budokai Tenkaichi 3


----------



## Prydogga

I have an Xbox, so I can get MK9 anyway, BUT KRATOS. There better be something XBL exclusive. Marcus from Gears Of War?


----------



## MFB

Diggin' the tag team concept too, but WTF was going on in the background? Dragons chasing helicopters? 

Some little things that made me really happy were hearing the metal actually jingle when Scorpion used his spear move, and same goes for when Sektor hit the ground it had a nice clunk to it.


----------



## CooleyJr

Also.. is that Smoke with white hair? 

@MFB Yeah I was thinking the same thing. I love the sound FX they have in this one. Makes it 10x more realistic than any fighting game I've ever seen/played.


----------



## Mendez

After playing the demo for a good while (and getting my ass kicked )...i gotta say the game is one awesome fighter. I really enjoyed it more over others. Reminds me of deadly alliance (the last MK game i played ), pretty happy about them bring the krypt back.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Man the characters look so awesome, really looking forward to this game. I'm getting it on ps3 just for Kratos. 

What I'd like though, is a game where you can create a whole new fighter, and select from different fighting styles. It would be cool to have that and create teams and whatnot on PSN or XBL. I think its the next logical step for fighting games, something Tekken Tag 2 seems to be heading towards.


----------



## MFB

vampiregenocide said:


> Man the characters look so awesome, really looking forward to this game. I'm getting it on ps3 just for Kratos.
> 
> What I'd like though, is a game where you can create a whole new fighter, and select from different fighting styles. It would be cool to have that and create teams and whatnot on PSN or XBL. I think its the next logical step for fighting games, something Tekken Tag 2 seems to be heading towards.



I think it was Deception that had that, and you could create your own characters and pick from fighting styles what you wanted them to have; along with which special moves they got.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

New footage, with Romeo Must Die style X-Ray attacks. 



And a taste of Story Mode, with Johnny Cage.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iw0QV4KG6dk


----------



## philkilla

BARAKA!!! I can't wait to kill people with him.

Really having a tough time choosing to get this for PS3 or 360....

KRATOS!! Not to mention the D-pad on the PS3 doesn't suck..


----------



## MFB

Yup, it's all about the PS3 for this one it seems. Still need to get my pre-order in  I REALLY want those Scorpion and Sub-Zero book ends!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Shang Tsung story footage:



Nightwolf in action:



And some interesting leaked screenshots:

Human Cyrax












Human Sektor:






And some clown skins (assuming it's Baraka):


----------



## Mendez

Damn MK is looking better and better


----------



## Leetlord

Life long MK player here. Pretty much surmises my childhood  I can't wait for this game! So psyched about the 2D movement.


----------



## Leetlord

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Here's all the mugshots of all default characters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More coming:


Is that Cyborg sub-zero?


----------



## Mendez

Yeah it seems so. Im not much of a fighting game fan, but i cant wait for this one.


----------



## ittoa666

Anyone else here getting this? I'm thinking about reserving it from Target to get that sweet Kollector arcade stick.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Shang Tsung Gameplay:



Story mode footage:



Some Fatalities:



Reptile Babality:



Seriously, why keep the babalities? These have always sucked, and a baby Shiva is just...


----------



## MFB

Ordered mine sometime last week dawg, also got free release-date shipping for the Kollector's Edition with Scorpion/Sub-Zero book ends and such.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

King of the Hill mode footage:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEcD6vVj0oo


----------



## Tomo009

I predict many games being imported into Aus from the UK, this is looking great. Really wanting it now.

EDIT: Also interested to see how the new Krypt works.


----------



## ittoa666

First look at test your luck mode.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

The story mode cinematic trailer:


----------



## teqnick

only 2 more days. Ahh , i can't wait.


----------



## ittoa666

teqnick said:


> only 2 more days. Ahh , i can't wait.



Me either. It's killing me.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Midnight release tonight! WOOO!!!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

For those who can't wait, a bit of Cyber Sub Zero combos:


----------



## Stealth7

Fuck I want this game! Stupid Government banning games!


----------



## Tomo009

Pisschrist said:


> Fuck I want this game! Stupid Government banning games!



It's cheaper to buy from the UK and import than it would be at our ridiculous prices anyway.


----------



## Stealth7

Tomo009 said:


> It's cheaper to buy from the UK and import than it would be at our ridiculous prices anyway.



Mortal Kombat Illegal in Australia &#8211; $100,000 Fine on Imports - Nerd Reactor

We get a $100,000 Fine if we get caught importing it.


----------



## heavy7-665

Got it. played for 6 hours. can't beat Shao Kahn. Rage.


----------



## cwhitey2

i played the demo last night, and was very impressed with the game play and the graphics. I own just about all the games in the series and i have high hopes for this game!


----------



## Tomo009

Pisschrist said:


> Mortal Kombat Illegal in Australia  $100,000 Fine on Imports - Nerd Reactor
> 
> We get a $100,000 Fine if we get caught importing it.



This is the most ridiculous thing I've heard in a while. Why would they care so damn much about a mature video game... 

I'm seriously considering finding a way to import it anyway. The fine will actually be about $300, games don't cost $33K oversees, though sometimes it seems Australian stores can get close to that with new games.....


----------



## vampiregenocide

Pisschrist said:


> Mortal Kombat Illegal in Australia  $100,000 Fine on Imports - Nerd Reactor
> 
> We get a $100,000 Fine if we get caught importing it.


 
Wow. Fuck Australia.


----------



## MFB

Just got my copy in the mail, epic picstory ensuing


----------



## Stealth7

Tomo009 said:


> This is the most ridiculous thing I've heard in a while. Why would they care so damn much about a mature video game...
> 
> I'm seriously considering finding a way to import it anyway. The fine will actually be about $300, games don't cost $33K oversees, though sometimes it seems Australian stores can get close to that with new games.....



Good luck with that... They would mostly likely confiscate the game if it was found. It also wouldn't surprise me if they did ask someone to pay the $100K fine seeing as the government is broke.... Fucking politicians!


----------



## MFB

Been playing since about 9 o'clock and the game is fucking fantastic/phenomal/outstanding/whatever the FUCK you prefer to say "OH MY GOD!" It's a combination of all the little things, along with some new things that make it fucking ridiculously fun. I did Training in the beginning just to check out moves and such, and after about 5 minutes I moved onto the Ladder. Characters not only look great, but they take on more and more damage during the matches, and at the end, they actually LOOK different and parts of their outfits are torn and tattered. They're also pretty evenly matched between characters and I haven't found one guy that totally dominates and is unstoppable. Raiden is powerful yes, but I beat him with Sonya Blade so it is doable; which brings me to my only gripe :

I IMAGINE people online are going to abuse the SHIT out of anyone with a teleport/screen-swipe style move. These were annoying in MK vs. DC with Flash and such, and now Scorpion has a move like it, as does Sektor/Cyrax and Scorpion. We'll see how those bode.

Scenery is fantastic as well, and the story line actually plays out kind of like the movie where Johnny Cage is really cocky and hits on Sonya in the beginning; not realizing what is ACTUALLY going on. Sonya is trying to find Jax and calling for backup, and I THINK they might have even used some of the lines from the movie. And yes, the cleavage is fantastic all around as well.


----------



## ittoa666

This game is fucking awesome. UMK3 on crack.


----------



## MikeH

I bought Forza 3 today because I forgot this game just came out today.  Forza 3 rules, but MK is my shit. I'll be buying it after bills are paid.


----------



## teqnick

Totally agree with MFB. I've already seen some teleport/swipe abuse. It's kinda annoying. Regardless, the rest of the game is balanced really well. I'm just about to unlock Quan Chi ^_^


----------



## Tomo009

I'm pretty sure Scorpion, Sub Zero and Sektor have had teleport moves before. 

And I want this game so bad, been waiting for so long and now our ridiculous government tells us we aren't aloud to have fun.


----------



## teqnick

HAVE FUN WITH THAT FUCKING SHAO KAHN FIGHT AT THE END OF STORY MODE. I'M GOING TO BREAK A FEW PS3 REMOTES.


----------



## cwhitey2

my roommate bought in yesterday and holy fucking wow its the nest MK they have ever made!


----------



## cwhitey2

Tomo009 said:


> I'm pretty sure Scorpion, Sub Zero and Sektor have had teleport moves before.
> 
> And I want this game so bad, been waiting for so long and now our ridiculous government tells us we aren't aloud to have fun.






Sub Zero deff had a tombstone move....not there anymore 


scorpions is there....and i think sektors is too im not 100% on him tho


----------



## MFB

I don't remember anyone having Teleport moves besides I thought Noob/Saibot and that's why everyone hated him. 

Also - fuck duel rounds of tag team fights. I'm getting better at them and finding out how crucial the X-Ray combos are for them, but it's like "I just beat two separate guys AT THE SAME TIME, let me move on! Oh round 2? GREAT!"


----------



## cwhitey2

MFB said:


> I don't remember anyone having Teleport moves besides I thought Noob/Saibot and that's why everyone hated him.
> 
> Also - fuck duel rounds of tag team fights. I'm getting better at them and finding out how crucial the X-Ray combos are for them, but it's like "I just beat two separate guys AT THE SAME TIME, let me move on! Oh round 2? GREAT!"



I wouldn't say f them, because it adds a whole new dimension to the game. Esp for the two player mode. When you have fight them by yourself its sucks, but other than that i think its neat


----------



## remorse is for the dead

Anybody else is experiencing lag while playing online? It's annoying.


----------



## MFB

cwhitey2 said:


> I wouldn't say f them, because it adds a whole new dimension to the game. Esp for the two player mode. When you have fight them by yourself its sucks, but other than that i think its neat



That's what I mean, on single player its a bit of a nuisance, but online it definitely adds a new element and that's where they should keep the two round fights since if you have an off-game; tag out and let your partner whoop for a bit, and in round two tag back in and go crazy


----------



## teqnick

Beat story mode after a 45 minute struggle with Shao Fuckface. It was well worth it because quan chi rapes. I've also unlocked all Kostumes and Fatalities + the Babalities.

I've been getting on and off lag online, but it's been bearable.

Gone 3-0 in online ranked tag team. Me being Quan Chi, and my buddy as Jax. Amazing combo.


----------



## philkilla

Yah, that Shao Kahn fight was shitty. I tried to fight fair for 30 minutes and eventually said fuck it...just resorted to doing the lightning blast about 200 times.


----------



## Mr Violence

I played all of last night. I am quite partial to Smoke. He is a mofo and the combo possibilities with him are endless. Also, not sure the issues you guys are having with the bosses. They are unfair and hard, but that's what MK bosses have always been. I'd go far as to say these are the EASIEST bosses in ANY MK I've ever played.

Also, to note, Scorpion has had a teleport punch since MK1. Raiden has always had a static teleport. Mileena and Kung Lao both had teleport attacks. I'm sure I'm forgetting some.

This game is WAY more true to MK1-3. And thank God. This game is addicting and killer. Story mode is fun as hell, too. Gah, all I want to do is go home and play!


----------



## Tomo009

This doesn't help, I still have no idea how I can actually get this game into Australia. For some reason it's been sniped by our ratings board and government, we are quite screwed.


----------



## leandroab

I WANNA FUCKING PLAY THIS SO FUCKING BAD! FUCK!



C'mon.. PC version now!!


----------



## ittoa666

The tag team battles in story mode are so cheesy. They need to fix the unblockable tag moves.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Just started playing today, love it. Effects are brilliant and the storyline is done nicely considering. My fave characters I've played so far are Scorpion and Cyrax. Noob Saibot is pretty cool but getting used to him. I haven't got the hang of teleporting yet.

Up to level 13 on challenge tower  I have it on ps3 if anyone wants to add me I'm FearSignal


----------



## heavy7-665

Anyone on here with Xbox, we should set up a King of the Hill match tonight.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Tomo009 said:


> This doesn't help, I still have no idea how I can actually get this game into Australia. For some reason it's been sniped by our ratings board and government, we are quite screwed.



Yeah, the one game that makes me get back into MK since UMK3, and this happens. 

Hmmm is Arcana Heart 3 available in AU PSN?  Otherwise I'm gonna have to wait for Super Street Fighter 4 Arcade Edition and Blazblue CS2 instead...




Mr Violence said:


> Also, to note, Scorpion has had a teleport punch since MK1. Raiden has always had a static teleport. Mileena and Kung Lao both had teleport attacks. I'm sure I'm forgetting some.



 Cyrax, Sektor and Smoke got them in MK3. I suppose you can count Shiva's stomp too. Ermac and human Smoke got them in UMK3.


----------



## MFB

vampiregenocide said:


> Just started playing today, love it. Effects are brilliant and the storyline is done nicely considering. My fave characters I've played so far are Scorpion and Cyrax. Noob Saibot is pretty cool but getting used to him. I haven't got the hang of teleporting yet.
> 
> Up to level 13 on challenge tower  I have it on ps3 if anyone wants to add me I'm FearSignal



Word bro, I'll add you either tonight or tomorrow. I don't know if online matches search world-wide or if it's nation-wide


----------



## ittoa666

Finally got to the final Shao Kahn story battle. I had to quit before I broke something. I have 2 main problems with the battle. 1-The lame invincibility they give him when he attacks. 2-His damned shoulder charge. Without those 2 things, I could beat him in one try.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I beat Shao Kahn on regular arcade ladder, and he was kinda tricky as he has a lot of health but with Smoke I was a lot faster than him and just clusterfucked him with teleport attacks.

Smoke + Cyrax are my babes <3


----------



## Tomo009

I really think I'm just going to grit my teeth and import from the US, according to the Australian fan site they are only targeting large imports, not individual people. I'm mostly typing this to justify to myself paying $200 for the tournament edition and risking even more XD

I really want this game....... Hope Baraka doesn't suck this time.


----------



## aslsmm

episode 1 MK legacy


----------



## vampiregenocide

On the pit level, look at the fighters in the background. I noticed one of them is Frost. 








She's not even in this game but the developers said they wpuld hint at some characters not included in this one.


----------



## Tomo009

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Yeah, the one game that makes me get back into MK since UMK3, and this happens.
> 
> Hmmm is Arcana Heart 3 available in AU PSN?  Otherwise I'm gonna have to wait for Super Street Fighter 4 Arcade Edition and Blazblue CS2 instead...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyrax, Sektor and Smoke got them in MK3. I suppose you can count Shiva's stomp too. Ermac and human Smoke got them in UMK3.



Oh this just isn't going to work for me, street fighter feels too sluggish to me... I might get Blazblue sometime it looks pretty good. However neither is a substitute for Mortal Kombat, got so excited when I heard they were rebooting the series to be similar to the originals. I'm still expecting it to be released when the R rating EVENTUALLY goes down.....


----------



## Stealth7

Tomo009 said:


> I really think I'm just going to grit my teeth and import from the US, according to the Australian fan site they are only targeting large imports, not individual people. I'm mostly typing this to justify to myself paying $200 for the tournament edition and risking even more XD
> 
> I really want this game....... Hope Baraka doesn't suck this time.



Good luck with that! 

But seriously if everything works out well let me know so I can import one too.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Beat story mode, Shao Cunt almost ruined my life. 

This game gets 9/10 from me, purely because it can be a bit _too_ difficult at times. I did the campaign on easy, and I wanted to cry. I'm not even that bad, the bosses just have some retarded moves. Shao Kahn can pin you in the corner and basically lock you into this unblockable combo with his hammer which if you're lucky will only take out half your health. If you can't teleport of jump around like a bitch, you're fucked.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Looks like crossups or empty crossups are effective. 



Doesn't look any more different than every other SNK boss. 

EDIT: A gift of inputs for all you sickos out there.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I managed to figure out how to do it myself eventually. I did it similar to that except I teleported instead of jumped. Still found it bloody difficult.

Also there are 300 challenges in challenge tower. Holy fuck. I'm 52 and I've skipped one.


----------



## teqnick

vampiregenocide said:


> teleported instead of jumped. Still found it bloody difficult.



Ditto. He would still counter or block a few times, and proceed to kick the shit out of you. I used enhanced lightning balls every time I could, and that helped with the whole process as well. 

Challenge tower is the only thing keeping me preoccupied for now, since the fucking playstation network is still down. I'm halfway done, and I've only found a few to be extremely frustrating.


----------



## Prydogga

Fuck all of you. I want to import this so god damn bad.


----------



## teqnick

Prydogga said:


> Fuck all of you. I want to import this so god damn bad.



Angry bastard! No wonder you can't get a violent game there


----------



## ittoa666

FINALLY beat shao kahn. That was a mother fucker.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Some Kombos for you guys to try out:

YouTube - CHECK4900&#39;s Channel

Enjoy!


----------



## ittoa666

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Some Kombos for you guys to try out:
> 
> YouTube - CHECK4900&#39;s Channel
> 
> Enjoy!



Damn.  I need to get some of those down for when I play online. 


I am now on a journey to find all of the secret characters since I just completed the krypt 100%.


----------



## Prydogga

teqnick said:


> Angry bastard! No wonder you can't get a violent game there



If I had my violent game I'd be happy? Instead I WANT TO TEAR EVERY MP IN HALF FROM THE BALLS TO THR FACE.


----------



## MFB

I was doing the Challenge Tower and such, but that fucking Jax mission where you kill the 20 Barakas, what the fucking fuck  So then I went back to Story Mode and fuck Reptile. Seriously, he's one of the biggest bitches in the entire game - or at least in story mode he is. That SZ/Reptile fight was dumb. Also, Smoke is OK, but what the FUCK happened to SZ? I barely beat Ermac and took fucking forever to beat Scorpion; he's such a defensive character it's laughable.


----------



## GazPots

I remember playing Mortal Kombat 3 on my original playstation back in 1995 and it was a blast.

Now i find myself watching these videos (having not played any fighting games in years) and wanting to buy this game. 



What to do.....................




It does look fun though.


----------



## Demiurge

GazPots said:


> I remember playing Mortal Kombat 3 on my original playstation back in 1995 and it was a blast.
> 
> Now i find myself watching these videos (having not played any fighting games in years) and wanting to buy this game.



 I've been obsessively watching MK9 videos on Youtube and then staring contemptuously at my Wii. First, SF IV came out and I was a bit bummed that I didn't have a 360/PS3, but now I've gotta do something...


----------



## vampiregenocide

You can skip levels on challenge tower but it costs. There are some mega difficult ones later.

Smoke + Cyrax or Kabal are my main characters  I'm getting better with all of them.


----------



## MFB

I was a beast with Liu Kang and doing non-story mode stuff I've done well with Kung Lao too. Scorpion is also fairly easy to use, and I don't say that only for his teleport punch; however, I always forget about his Hellfire move.

I'm curious to see how I do with Johnny Cage since when I first played with him, he wrecked and when I've fought him - he was fairly fast.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Demiurge said:


> I've been obsessively watching MK9 videos on Youtube and then staring contemptuously at my Wii. First, SF IV came out and I was a bit bummed that I didn't have a 360/PS3, but now I've gotta do something...


 
If it's any consolation, there's Guilty Gear AC+ and Tatsunoko Vs Capcom, both I believe are Wii exclusive.


----------



## Tomo009

Prydogga said:


> If I had my violent game I'd be happy? Instead I WANT TO TEAR EVERY MP IN HALF FROM THE BALLS TO THR FACE.



Oh man I'm feeling the same, I say just import it. Once I have the cash I'm going to, plenty of success stories already.


----------



## Prydogga

Other people aren't having any trouble getting theres in? Are they just buying it as is or are they being sneaky in the packaging?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Prydogga said:


> Other people aren't having any trouble getting theres in? Are they just buying it as is or are they being sneaky in the packaging?


 
For the record, I don't own a copy... I just know a little bit of info about the game. 

We Aussies still have the ass end of this deal.


----------



## Tomo009

Prydogga said:


> Other people aren't having any trouble getting theres in? Are they just buying it as is or are they being sneaky in the packaging?



Just using Amazon as far as I know. I really think it's mostly scare tactics. There is no sensible reason they would care so much. 

Hoping to get the tournament edition myself.


----------



## Stealth7

Mortal Kombat AU

Apparently it passed customs! I shall be purchasing one then!


----------



## Tomo009

Pisschrist said:


> Mortal Kombat AU
> 
> Apparently it passed customs! I shall be purchasing one then!



There are also many more reports on the gamespot forums. I've still only heard good things. Considering the only source I know of the whole "total ban" and "illegal imports" is Kotaku, I think this has all been just overblown reporting. As far as legality is concerned, I'm pretty sure it's fine as long as you don't sell or publicly display the game under normal laws for "refused classification". Unless you live in WA... in which case sorry....


----------



## Stealth7

Tomo009 said:


> There are also many more reports on the gamespot forums. I've still only heard good things. Considering the only source I know of the whole "total ban" and "illegal imports" is Kotaku, I think this has all been just overblown reporting. As far as legality is concerned, I'm pretty sure it's fine as long as you don't sell or publicly display the game under normal laws for "refused classification". Unless you live in WA... in which case sorry....



Someone on the MKAU forums said people will only cop a $100,000 fine if they're importing 25 or more copies with an intent to sell. I also read that if you buy through amazon and use 'high priority' it's sent with DHL and DHL has their own 'customs' and anything under 5kg goes through without a check.

So I reckon it's worth trying... The worst that could happen is it gets confiscated.


----------



## Prydogga

Bloody_Inferno said:


> For the record, I don't own a copy... I just know a little bit of info about the game.
> 
> We Aussies still have the ass end of this deal.



Yeah, I wasn't referring to you.  I know a shit ton about it too just from watching, I think I may have to try getting one from Amazon then.


----------



## Tomo009

Pisschrist said:


> Someone on the MKAU forums said people will only cop a $100,000 fine if they're importing 25 or more copies with an intent to sell. I also read that if you buy through amazon and use 'high priority' it's sent with DHL and DHL has their own 'customs' and anything under 5kg goes through without a check.
> 
> So I reckon it's worth trying... The worst that could happen is it gets confiscated.



lol it won't be $110,000 unless you buy about $36,000 worth of the game. Unless you think 3 x $50 is more than $110,000. But yeah they are only detecting large imports as there is obviously an intent to sell.


----------



## Stealth7

Tomo009 said:


> lol it won't be $110,000 unless you buy about $36,000 worth of the game. Unless you think 3 x $50 is more than $110,000. But yeah they are only detecting large imports as there is obviously an intent to sell.



Mate, I'm just retyping what I saw on the website... And I'll never put it past this Government to fine people the max amount they can.

Edit: Ordered mine today from Amazon, Should be here by Wednesday!


----------



## Tomo009

Pisschrist said:


> Edit: Ordered mine today from Amazon, Should be here by Wednesday!



Ordered mine yesterday priority, they estimate Thursdasy =( 1 week is still very short considering it's coming from America.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Interesting Parry / Counter repeat glitch discovered:

Shoryuken - MK9 - The Parry / Counter Repeat Glitch

This may be patched though.


----------



## MFB

In other related news, has any actually used Liu Kang's "Dragon Stance" move? I've used it in nearly every match and it adds a little extra power to your hit, thus making you look like Karate Kid if you go into a kick after using it.


----------



## ittoa666

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Interesting Parry / Counter repeat glitch discovered:
> 
> Shoryuken - MK9 - The Parry / Counter Repeat Glitch
> 
> This may be patched though.



I don't play online, so this doesn't matter to me. Interesting anyway though, especially Cage's infinite xray.


----------



## aslsmm

this game would be complete if you could play goro kintaro and shao kahn.


----------



## teqnick

Kintaro will be DLC at some point in the future, although nothing has been said about Goro. I'm also pretty sure that there's been confirmation that Shao Kahn will not be playable.

Shao Kahn is a dick and a half, but playing against Kintaro online will be really annoying.


----------



## ittoa666

teqnick said:


> Kintaro will be DLC at some point in the future, although nothing has been said about Goro. I'm also pretty sure that there's been confirmation that Shao Kahn will not be playable.
> 
> Shao Kahn is a dick and a half, but playing against Kintaro online will be really annoying.



I saw in Gamepro that the 3 new dlc characters are going to be the lady in red (Lady in Red - The Mortal Kombat Wiki), Kenshi, and Kintaro. I'm hoping that they release rain sometime after that.


----------



## heavy7-665

Anyone else sick of being juggled by Smoke players?


----------



## MFB

heavy7-665 said:


> Anyone else sick of being juggled by Smoke players?



I imagine I might be IF I COULD PLAY ONLINE (I haven't checked if PSN is back up yet)

Also : I've been wondering about Lady in Red. I saw her during the fight with Shao Kahn and thought maybe it was either Jade or Mileena covered in blood from a fight, but I guess she's a totally new fighter.


----------



## ittoa666

MFB said:


> Also : I've been wondering about Lady in Red. I saw her during the fight with Shao Kahn and thought maybe it was either Jade or Mileena covered in blood from a fight, but I guess she's a totally new fighter.



You think they would add a more known character, like Rain or Chameleon, not an obscure MKII glitch.


----------



## vampiregenocide

heavy7-665 said:


> Anyone else sick of being juggled by Smoke players?



Once I'm online thats what I'm doing.


----------



## ittoa666

Anyone else figured out how to unlock the rest of the fatalities? I've gotten all of the krypt, so I need something else to do.


----------



## Tomo009

ittoa666 said:


> I saw in Gamepro that the 3 new dlc characters are going to be the lady in red (Lady in Red - The Mortal Kombat Wiki), Kenshi, and Kintaro. I'm hoping that they release rain sometime after that.



The general consensus is they are holding off on rain as they know he is most requested. They are waiting for the release rush to die down then they will release him to create more interest. 

Strange that Kintaro is playable if Goro even Motaro aren't.... ok maybe not Motaro.


----------



## ittoa666

Tomo009 said:


> The general consensus is they are holding off on rain as they know he is most requested. They are waiting for the release rush to die down then they will release him to create more interest.
> 
> Strange that Kintaro is playable if Goro even Motaro aren't.... ok maybe not Motaro.



It's a given that rain will be in eventually. I mainly just wanna see some more interesting characters.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

I don't have this game, and MAY get it, I still am not sure yet. But I just wanted to chime in and say that I remember when the first Mortal Kombat came out like in 1993ish or so. They had that commercial of that dude in the street yelling "Mortallllllll Kombaaaaaaaatttt!!!" lol

I also remember owning it on SNES, and my cousin buying it for Sega and me being upset cause the Sega version had blood on it while the SNES version did not. I even remember going to the arcade and seeing about 20 people at a time hogged around the MK game when it first came out.

The 90s


----------



## Prydogga

Mortal Kombat was the first game I ever played.


----------



## Matti_Ice

teqnick said:


> Kintaro will be DLC at some point in the future, although nothing has been said about Goro. I'm also pretty sure that there's been confirmation that Shao Kahn will not be playable.
> 
> Shao Kahn is a dick and a half, but playing against Kintaro online will be really annoying.


 
I don't even fight Shao Kahn anymore. The hit detection on him is shoddy at best, he can break attacks to unleash another one, he does the same damn shit over and over shoulder shoulder shoulder and then hammer throw that can hit you no matter where you are. Even my characters controls mess up in the fight, I'm launchin fire balls pressing only square but I can't do the iceball with subzero I've been doing for 15+ years?! Kahn needs serious patching but it'll never happen because Boon is a complete asshole.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I don't think Shao Kahn needs patching, he's just very difficult and there's a certain way to beat him (as there normally is in video game bosses). Never try killing him with straight forward punch/kick combos as if he breaks out (which he will) and gets you in a combo of your own you're fucked. When he turns gold it means whatever you attack him with he won't flinch, so it's best to stay out of his way when he's like that. Stay away from the edges of the map, as he'll catch you in a combo that you won't be able to escape. The best way to do it is use teleport or jump over him, attack him a couple times until he recovers and then move away again. He is an arrogant fucker and tends to taunt you sometimes, which is when he is weakest. Also when he throws his tridents he is vulnerable from behind. Just use speed against him. It's bloody difficult and I almost killed myself doing it, but the only problem with him is that he is a tad too difficult.

I tend to do pretty well against him with characters like smoke who are very fast and have good combos. If your character can't teleport then you have a harder fight.


----------



## teqnick

What Ross has said is pretty much true. Once you have a general idea of how to avoid his attacks, and know his moments of vulnerability, he's a joke.


----------



## Tomo009

so my tournament edition arrived. The stick is absolutely amazing, I apparently get Ermac's Klassic Kostume which was a surprise to me and pretty cool.

Was all super excited, go turn on my PS3.....
Cannot start. The correct hard disk was not found.

FUUUU I need to go buy a new hard drive, none of the soft fixes worked.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

More combos for you all:

YouTube - ibanedfrmrs2&#39;s Channel

A nice Kitana combo vid:



And for Cyrax fans, a gift for you here:


----------



## MFB

That's what I WISH I could do in fighting games, the end result? WAY different


----------



## Stealth7

Got mine yesterday, Turned up early!  Loving it so far, BUT! I hate it when in story mode your opponent can team up with someone else... It's such bullshit!  stuck playing against Shang Tsung and Quan Chi playing as Kung Lao. 

Edit: Now I'm up to Shao Kahn! What a cunt!


----------



## teqnick

Oh and uh guys. If anyone has a reptile MK1 costume code, I will buy it. PM me!


----------



## MikeH

Just bought it for 360. In love.


----------



## MFB

teqnick said:


> Oh and uh guys. If anyone has a reptile MK1 costume code, I will buy it. PM me!



I like just used mine not too long ago  Still wouldn't have sold it since I  the retro outfits. I really hope they make DLC for Scorpion and SZ retro outfits.


----------



## teqnick

MFB said:


> I like just used mine not too long ago  Still wouldn't have sold it since I  the retro outfits. I really hope they make DLC for Scorpion and SZ retro outfits.



Boon already said they're not going to do it  I have the Ermac and Sub-Zero ones, and even though I think Sub-Zero is underpowered in this game, I play him from time to time for the KOSTUME.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I got the code for the retro jade, mileena and scorpion (+ fatality) but psn down so can't redeem.


----------



## teqnick

Ah, i'm super jealous, Ross.


----------



## MFB

vampiregenocide said:


> I got the code for the retro jade, mileena and scorpion (+ fatality) but psn down so can't redeem.



Por que? How did you get those? 

Nick : with Sub-Zero, is that the alt for regular SZ and not CSZ?


----------



## teqnick

Yeah, Ben. It's it's just like this


----------



## vampiregenocide

Got them when I bought the game. I guess the free shit is different depending on where you are.


----------



## MFB

vampiregenocide said:


> Got them when I bought the game. I guess the free shit is different depending on where you are.



I guess so, I'd gladly trade Ermac's retro for Scorpion's  But I'll keep Reptile's > Jade and Mileena


----------



## teqnick

Apparently, gamestop is giving away kodes if you buy a used copy still. Only for this week. I'd almost do it just to get the scorpion and reptile kostumes.


----------



## vampiregenocide

If anyone does get any codes they don't want or can pick up a spare, let me know  I'll trade a mileena or jade code.


----------



## teqnick

I don't have a spare, Ross, but I would be interested in buying that Jade code.


----------



## vampiregenocide

If anyone offers some trades, I'll swap it. If not you can have it for free bro.


----------



## teqnick

Sounds good, man. You're a beautiful human being


----------



## vampiregenocide

Likewise.


----------



## ittoa666

My buddy just got me a classic scorpion kode. Awesome.


----------



## MFB

ittoa666 said:


> My buddy just got me a classic scorpion kode. Awesome.



Fuck. You.


----------



## ittoa666

MFB said:


> Fuck. You.


----------



## Tomo009

I have ermac's klassic kostume which is cool, wish I had reptiles as well. They are really the only ninjas whose costumes I don't really like in this. Scorpion's mk9 costume is pretty amazing I think and Sub Zero looks pretty damn similar to the old school version.

People are already starting on making tier lists, it seems currently people think that sub zero is top but take a huge amount of skill to play effectively. I haven't finished story and have only fooled around a bit (plus I suck) but so far I'm really liking Kabal, Smoke, Kitana and Kung Lao. Haven't really played anyone I have had a really hard time with yet, though Jax didn't feel great. Opinion seems to be Baraka is by far the worst but he's been one of the toughest opponents I've faced as AI so far, I wonder what it is that people think is so bad about him.

Also anyone find the bosses completely abusable with low projectiles?


----------



## MFB

I'd definitely say Sub-Zero and Jax are on the top of my "HOW THE FUCK DO I WIN WITH THIS GUY?!" list


----------



## ittoa666

Just do uppercut and throw spam with characters you don't know how to use in story.

Also, wish I had ermacs classic costume. He's my favorite,


----------



## MikeH

I'm definitely in love with the story mode of this game. Has a good story line compared to the previous games and I'm glad you actually get to play both the protagonist and antagonist sides. Thus far, Noob Saibot has the ultimate fatality. Make A Wish is absolutely brutal.


----------



## Tomo009

Ibz_rg said:


> I'm definitely in love with the story mode of this game. Has a good story line compared to the previous games and I'm glad you actually get to play both the protagonist and antagonist sides. Thus far, Noob Saibot has the ultimate fatality. Make A Wish is absolutely brutal.



Yeah the story was pretty damn good for a fighting game, even if a bit camp. Really most of the story is from the protagonist side but you do definitely at least see the motivations of the antagonists and many things are explained that only the hardcore fans who read the comics etc would have known before. The only thing I didn't really like about it was the bosses, they seemed impossible until you figured out the correct abusive strategy for the character you have to fight them with. Especially true for shao kahn 2.... oh man he was a bitch... until I figured out how to almost flawless victory every round.

After trying out some of the characters, I'm really liking smoke and ermac, I feel so in control as them. I can't execute the really high damage combos though, I can do about 40% as both, but rarely in an actual game.


----------



## teqnick

Smoke and Ermac is a ridiculous combo, probably my #1 thus far.

Blasted PSN needs to come back up [email protected]


----------



## Tomo009

teqnick said:


> Smoke and Ermac is a ridiculous combo, probably my #1 thus far.
> 
> Blasted PSN needs to come back up [email protected]




I know right, I wanna play some online, this is probably my favorite fighting game of all time. Seems just about right to me, if netherrealm keeps up with patching for the metagame I think it has amazing potential. No chance of anything competiutive in Aus though....


----------



## MikeH

I'd have to say Noob Saibot is my #1 character. He has been since UMK3. I just feel right playing him. Not to mention I know a great way to kick the shit out of somebody with him in about 20 seconds.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

New leaked DLC footage....


...Spoiler Alert.

Click at your own risk.


----------



## Tomo009

Bloody_Inferno said:


> New leaked DLC footage....
> 
> 
> ...Spoiler Alert.
> 
> Click at your own risk.



There's more than that as well, have you seen the "dlcbasemale" videos? If those are true I find it kind of odd for early dlc but I'm not complaining about any new content.


----------



## Stealth7

Whats everyones favourite Fatality?

Mine's Noob Saibots where he tears the opponent apart... It's just fucking brutal!


----------



## Tomo009

Pisschrist said:


> Whats everyones favourite Fatality?
> 
> Mine's Noob Saibots where he tears the opponent apart... It's just fucking brutal!



I don't think I've seen them all but noob's is definitely the most brutal. Kinda hilarious how long they seem to stay alive as well, screaming right to 'til the moment their head is totally separated.


----------



## ittoa666

I don't have a favorite yet, but I kinda love them all. They're all so gory and nice.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

For Jade fans:



For the record: Combos >>> Fatalities.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Doublepost


----------



## ghostred7

Pisschrist said:


> Whats everyones favourite Fatality?
> 
> Mine's Noob Saibots where he tears the opponent apart... It's just fucking brutal!


 
I like Kung Lao's (buzzsaw i think) where he throws his hat on the ground and then grabs opponents legs and proceeds to saw him/her in half starting at their groin, through their head. THen he holds up both halves. Kung Lao is metal 

I almost pissed myself laughing.....was playing MK9 and damn if the "Whoopsie" didn't show up on the screen during a match....I almost laughed myself into fatality.


----------



## Tomo009

ghostred7 said:


> I like Kung Lao's (buzzsaw i think) where he throws his hat on the ground and then grabs opponents legs and proceeds to saw him/her in half starting at their groin, through their head. THen he holds up both halves. Kung Lao is metal
> 
> I almost pissed myself laughing.....was playing MK9 and damn if the "Whoopsie" didn't show up on the screen during a match....I almost laughed myself into fatality.



I've only heard "toasty", the throwback to the old school games. Never heard a "whoopsie"? Does it happen under different circumstances?

Smoke's combo will go from 50%-30%, Kung Lao gets damage reduction but no change to his broken spin's frames, Ermac has his damage nerfed (huh) and Baraka is still totally useless (slow, punishable, low damage, no combo potential, no way to deal with pressure, what were they thinking? all he has going for him is a couple of decent special attacks)


I really hope it isn't true but this is from Tom Brady who is testing for Netherrealm...... I guess they have a similar philosophy to balance as Blizzard.


----------



## Shinto

I think Tom Brady wants to keep the frames on Kung Lao's spin 'cause he's one of the few that actually know how to punish it lol.


----------



## deepti123

wow its looking awesome.


----------



## Tomo009

Shinto said:


> I think Tom Brady wants to keep the frames on Kung Lao's spin 'cause he's one of the few that actually know how to punish it lol.



You do have to be pretty precise to punish that. In fact I find most things really difficult to punish with the recovery frames of block and the inability to buffer during those frames. And I play smoke!


----------



## ghostred7

Tomo009 said:


> I've only heard "toasty", the throwback to the old school games. Never heard a "whoopsie"? Does it happen under different circumstances?


 
I probably just mis-heard it and it was "toasty." Dan "Toasty" Forden is back on MK9, so "toasty" makes sense.


----------



## JP Universe

Got the game the other day, was randomly looking on ebay and came across the game. Imported from the UK with no issues. At the time I bought it I didn't know customs could give you a fine!

Was a nice relief to have the game for $55 instead of the rumours i was hearing of having a 1 in 10 chance of getting a $1000 fine 

Onto the game it is awesome.... Halfway through story mode and had some friends over last night and we finished the standard? mode on Medium. Shao Kahn proved to be annoying until I discovered Ermacs big advantage over him . Favourite characters to use are Smoke, Ermac Sektor and Cyrax. All the girls tits are laughable but the stage backgrounds are magnificent! The x ray moves are so cool and i'm loving that the fatalities are easy to do with the moves list


----------



## Prydogga

Pisschrist said:


> Whats everyones favourite Fatality?
> 
> Mine's Noob Saibots where he tears the opponent apart... It's just fucking brutal!



Baraka's 'spin and cut', or Quan Chi's 'Beat the cunt to death with his own god damn leg.'


----------



## Stealth7

Prydogga said:


> Quan Chi's 'Beat the cunt to death with his own god damn leg.'



 That one is hilarious! He just keeps going and going!


----------



## Tomo009

JP Universe said:


> but the stage backgrounds are magnificent!



Maybe I would enjoy the backgrounds more if they weren't all BLUE AND ORANGE. I think blue and orange have been abused so much it just infuriates me now. Yet it continues in games and movies, I like the look of the stages but the atmosphere is lost on a few of them. If I had one big complaint about the game, that would be it, nevertheless this is probably going to be my favorite game this year. I'm not about to stop anytime soon. Sucks that there won't really be a scene in Melbourne though.


----------



## JP Universe

Just got up to Shao Kahn in story mode.... yep, pretty hard


----------



## MFB

From what I've heard, PSN is supposedly back up. If I get a chance in the next few days I'll be happy to get back in the groove and fight some of y'all.

MFB1890 is my id.


----------



## teqnick

FINA FUCKIN LEE


----------



## Tomo009

JP Universe said:


> Just got up to Shao Kahn in story mode.... yep, pretty hard



you'll figure it out  There really is no way to beat him in this game other than to out-cheap him. Very easy once you know what to do.... but it doesn't work for some characters.



MFB said:


> From what I've heard, PSN is supposedly back up. If I get a chance in the next few days I'll be happy to get back in the groove and fight some of y'all.
> 
> MFB1890 is my id.



It's going up in waves, you live in the US though so you can be pretty sure you'll be looked after.


----------



## JP Universe

Yep, just out cheated him.... only took about half an hour. Story mode is done... going up the tower now. Up to 80 I think, nothing hard so far


----------



## teqnick

So i've run across the problem that my 2v2 ranked tag match data erases after I turn off my ps3. Has anyone else encountered this?

Also, i've noticed that some people have their username(1) like that, when they have the second person choosing. For me, it always shows up at guest.

Anyone experience something similar, or know how I can get Based_teqnick(1) ?


----------



## poopyalligator

Haha, I think I have come to the conclusion that I suck at MK lol. I am like 60-90, and Nick (Teqnick) always kicks my ass lol. Some dude scored a 58% Mileena combo on me last night.


----------



## teqnick

I can't help that i'm so damn good. My ranked 2v2 rank went from 3 to 6 though


----------



## MikeH

SPOILER ALERT!


----------



## MFB

I'm actually surprised at how easily I was able to win the Kabal part of the story mode; normally I suck with him and find his moves to be garbage, but this was different. Stryker was a bit harder to get used to as his moves are ALL ranged, so up close you've got to be good with uppercuts to gain some distance.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Scarlet Story trailer:



Rain has also been confirmed for DLC.


----------



## ittoa666

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Rain has also been confirmed for DLC.





It was obvious, but....

Hell Yes!


----------



## Tomo009

Stoked for Rain and I'm liking the way Skarlet looks, I might drop Smoke as my third and pick her up, haven't liked his gameplay since his OTG was removed anyway, it took out like 60% of his kombo opportunities and setups.

No way will I drop Ermac or Reptile though.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Skarlet Combos in action:

YouTube - &#x202a;MK9 Online Special Edition: Skarlet Day-1 Kombos&#x202c;&rlm;

Also Kenshi and Rain should be available for DLC this July.


----------



## MFB

Have they fixed the lag yet?

Edit :  at the tags


----------



## teqnick

Skarlet is really fuckin cool. Can't wait to see how Kenshi and Rain turn out.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Kenshi gameplay trailer. He'll be available as DLC on July 5th for $4.99 or 400 Microsoft points.


----------



## Tomo009

Totally called the projectile counter. Plus he throws swords, plus his launcher is awesome, plus he looks awesome. I think I found a new co-main for my ermac.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Ok I FINALLY got the game... let's see how it fairs with the rest of my Fighting game collection.

Also Kenshi is available for DLC now. 

And this:


----------



## Tomo009

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Ok I FINALLY got the game... let's see how it fairs with the rest of my Fighting game collection.
> 
> Also Kenshi is available for DLC now.
> 
> And this:




Haha it's pretty awesome. Definitely more of a punish game, but the one on offense is given all the advantages. It's not difficult at all, the inputs are really lenient and most links are pretty easy to get, most things cancel anyway. Great game though, not horribly imbalanced and not too slow but very manageable.


----------



## teqnick

Kenshi is easily one of my favorite characters to play so far, definitely like a buffed Noob-Saibot. The Klassic costumes for noob and smoke are sick too. This game has never let me down, and I can't wait to see how Rain is when he's released. He was the most anticipated/requested DLC character, so everyone an their grandma is gonna be trying to play him.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Tomo009 said:


> Haha it's pretty awesome. Definitely more of a punish game, but the one on offense is given all the advantages. It's not difficult at all, the inputs are really lenient and most links are pretty easy to get, most things cancel anyway. Great game though, not horribly imbalanced and not too slow but very manageable.


 
Ok, after playing if for a couple of hours on story mode last night:

- It's definitely a return to form for the MK series. 

- Shao Kahn isn't really that hard. I don't know what the fuss was all about...  I actually found the Tag/Endurance matches harder. I'm up to Stryker by the way. 

- The learning curve isn't as huge as some of the other fighting games I've played. And like Tekken and KOF, it's one of the more forgiving games on a Pad so a stick is not mandatory. Speaking of which....

- A lot of the 3D elements borrowed from the latter MK games and the Tekken series actually works well here. All the little launchers and the MK3 like chains are quite nice. 

- Some of the useless moves of the past (Jump Punch) actually make use here.  And some of the old classic combos like Reptile's Force Globe shenanigans also work here too, which is nice. 

- They opted for a Dash movement instead of a Run, which is interesting. Though the backdashes in this game are garbage. 

- It definitely is a punish game. Just like the Tekken and Marvel Vs Capcom series, a hit means everything. I'm slowly getting the hang of the feel of the game and getting some decent damaging 7-8 hit combos to bone breakers etc. Eventually I'll get those 16-20 hit ones...

- Some of the normal moves are all still the same for every character (sweeps, jump in kicks etc). I suppose it balances a lot of attacks out, but it kinda shallows the game for me. I wouldn't mind some of the jump kicks to be slightly different for every character just to give it more depth in strategy. This has always been the case for every MK game. Thankfully there's a heap of more different moves that make each character unique, so the shallowness isn't so apparent like in previous games. It's only a minor quibble...

- Story Mode is a cool touch and incredibly cheesy. Though it's nice to incorporate the entire MK plot here. Noob Saibot is still the stupidest name in fighting game name history (Noob Smoke is a close second but he ties with one of the stupidest concepts in fighting game history). I know it's Ed Boon and Jon Tobias' surnames backwards but seriously guys... Then again, their ideas were falling to hell since MK4. 

That's what I can remember for now...


----------



## Tomo009

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Ok, after playing if for a couple of hours on story mode last night:
> 
> - It's definitely a return to form for the MK series.
> 
> - Shao Kahn isn't really that hard. I don't know what the fuss was all about...  I actually found the Tag/Endurance matches harder. I'm up to Stryker by the way.



Figure out one broken strategy and he is butter.



> - The learning curve isn't as huge as some of the other fighting games I've played. And like Tekken and KOF, it's one of the more forgiving games on a Pad so a stick is not mandatory. Speaking of which....



Yeah the inputs are all pretty easy, I am playing on stick though.



> - A lot of the 3D elements borrowed from the latter MK games and the Tekken series actually works well here. All the little launchers and the MK3 like chains are quite nice.
> 
> - Some of the useless moves of the past (Jump Punch) actually make use here.  And some of the old classic combos like Reptile's Force Globe shenanigans also work here too, which is nice.
> 
> - They opted for a Dash movement instead of a Run, which is interesting. Though the backdashes in this game are garbage.



I'm not a fan of the MK dash either, it varies in effectiveness a lot from character to character, the only real purpose is to dash block cancel on a zoner.



> - It definitely is a punish game. Just like the Tekken and Marvel Vs Capcom series, a hit means everything. I'm slowly getting the hang of the feel of the game and getting some decent damaging 7-8 hit combos to bone breakers etc. Eventually I'll get those 16-20 hit ones...



16-20 are entirely unnecessary haha, especially with Ermac. 7 hits = maximum damage.



> - Some of the normal moves are all still the same for every character (sweeps, jump in kicks etc). I suppose it balances a lot of attacks out, but it kinda shallows the game for me. I wouldn't mind some of the jump kicks to be slightly different for every character just to give it more depth in strategy. This has always been the case for every MK game. Thankfully there's a heap of more different moves that make each character unique, so the shallowness isn't so apparent like in previous games. It's only a minor quibble...



They are the same type of move, but they have very different properties as you may have noticed. For example Smoke's sweep is so fast it's completely unblockable on reaction, whereas Reptiles is really slow but has low crush properties.



> - Story Mode is a cool touch and incredibly cheesy. Though it's nice to incorporate the entire MK plot here. Noob Saibot is still the stupidest name in fighting game name history (Noob Smoke is a close second but he ties with one of the stupidest concepts in fighting game history). I know it's Ed Boon and Jon Tobias' surnames backwards but seriously guys... Then again, their ideas were falling to hell since MK4.
> 
> That's what I can remember for now...



Oh wow is it cheesy. I've always liked Noob Saibot though, too bad he's relegated to pseudo-zoning online spam in this game.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Tomo009 said:


> Figure out one broken strategy and he is butter.


 
 It's to be expected with every CPU boss. Fighting against a _good _player is harder than any CPU boss. 




> Yeah the inputs are all pretty easy, I am playing on stick though.


 
Speaking of which... I still need a stick. It's pretty wrong when you can do most of the Street Fighter 4 trials on a pad... 




> I'm not a fan of the MK dash either, it varies in effectiveness a lot from character to character, the only real purpose is to dash block cancel on a zoner.


 
You should have seen how many backdashes I attempted on reaction just to try and avoid Shao Kahn's hammer. 



> 16-20 are entirely unnecessary haha, especially with Ermac. 7 hits = maximum damage.


 
I haven't bothered to check how the damage scaling is in this game. But I suspect that big combos are indeed unnecessary aside from showing flash and technicality... just like a lot of guitar solos out there.  I'll just keep these with MvC3 Dante



> They are the same type of move, but they have very different properties as you may have noticed. For example Smoke's sweep is so fast it's completely unblockable on reaction, whereas Reptiles is really slow but has low crush properties.


 
I haven't come to gripes with the poke/foostie games here either, so eventually I'll see the differences in hit box and frame data and so forth. I may have seen some subtle things on some of Kitana's moves and combo/trap posibillities and such.  Considering I haven't played a Mortal Kombat game substantially since UMK3, not bad analysis for a couple of hours.  



> Oh wow is it cheesy. I've always liked Noob Saibot though, too bad he's relegated to pseudo-zoning online spam in this game.


 
Pure B-Movie plot goodness. 

Eventually, once I'm done with the story and unlocking whatever, I'll play the game properly.

Good points.  Maybe I should come over your house and play some games.

EDIT: On a side note, I'm really glad they added Enchanced/EX moves and a meter system.

EDIT 2: They still stand straight and fall like a domino when they die.


----------



## Tomo009

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Eventually, once I'm done with the story and unlocking whatever, I'll play the game properly.
> 
> Good points.  Maybe I should come over your house and play some games.9
> 
> EDIT: On a side note, I'm really glad they added Enchanced/EX moves and a meter system.
> 
> EDIT 2: They still stand straight and fall like a domino when they die.



Haha, yes! I'm not great though. 

I tend to find EX moves a bit underwhelming, some are great, for example Scorpion's EX teleport isn't suicide like the non EX version, but for a character like Ermac, it just adds damage, not enough to be used over a Breaker/X ray though. Especially considering the extreme simplicity of confirming into Ermac's X-ray.

And it wouldn't be Mortal Kombat if they had realistic deaths. 

EDIT: I think I'm going to finally figure out how to get my US store running. A little nervous as I've heard stories of console bans for using PSN cards from other regions.


----------



## Severance

Kenshi's reach with that sword and the range of his back triangle attack is kinda op. Gotta love it though.


----------



## Ardez

teqnick said:


> Skarlet is really fuckin cool. Can't wait to see how Kenshi and Rain turn out.



Well, I think she's hot


----------



## ST3MOCON

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Noob Saibot is still the stupidest name in fighting game name history (Noob Smoke is a close second but he ties with one of the stupidest concepts in fighting game history). I know it's Ed Boon and Jon Tobias' surnames backwards but seriously guys... Then again, their ideas were falling to hell since MK4.



Noob Saibot has been around since MK2. He was just a secret character for fun. Hard as hell to fight! 

This is definitely the best MK since MK3 Ultimate. I liked that they brought back original skins because they have been making shitty outfits for a long time


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

ST3MOCON said:


> Noob Saibot has been around since MK2. He was just a secret character for fun. Hard as hell to fight!
> 
> This is definitely the best MK since MK3 Ultimate. I liked that they brought back original skins because they have been making shitty outfits for a long time


 
I'm aware of how long he's been in the series. He was just a black shadow in MK2. Win 50 victories for this?  Akuma was the result of an April Fools joke that was blown way out of proportion and look at him in comparisson. 

Though it's good that they actually developed him through out the games (and rather quite well too). My point still stands though.


----------



## teqnick

Severance said:


> Kenshi's reach with that sword and the range of his back triangle attack is kinda op. Gotta love it though.



They're not fast enough for him to be OP, as well as the recover time if blocked. NRS has done a great job of balancing characters. If kenshi were a wee bit faster(think scorpion) , he would definitely be OP.


----------



## Tomo009

Kenshi is wow. It's like they took the best parts of Ermac, Sub Zero and a little dash of Noob and made a character out of it. 

His combos might not be as powerful as Ermac's but he seems far easier to setup combos with, has ridiculous mix up, better zoning and a projectile reflector. Loving him so far.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Ok everybody sing along now:


----------



## ittoa666

Fuck yes. Rain looks cool as shit. 

Also, anyone else think they should add more crypt sections?


----------



## MFB

Give me Rain's classic costume and we'll be good to go, not this new shit


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Rain in action:


----------



## Tomo009

Rain is look particularly flamboyant in this incarnation . I'll probably try him out, he has some of his old, cool, signature moves back so I bet he will have a huge following. That said I'm really happy with Kenshi and Ermac right now, so I doubt I will end up maining him.


----------



## teqnick

Rain looks ridiculously fast, and his playstyle relies on juggles. Just based on speed alone, he could be like the male sonya. His moves, while being original, definitely seem to borrow a bit from Sektor(ground teleport) and nightwolf(thunder, but better due to juggle possibility).

I'll shell out the 5 bucks for Rain, but i'm not particularly impressed by what i've seen. I just want to know who the 4th DLC will be.


----------



## Tomo009

teqnick said:


> Rain looks ridiculously fast, and his playstyle relies on juggles. Just based on speed alone, he could be like the male sonya. His moves, while being original, definitely seem to borrow a bit from Sektor(ground teleport) and nightwolf(thunder, but better due to juggle possibility).
> 
> I'll shell out the 5 bucks for Rain, but i'm not particularly impressed by what i've seen. I just want to know who the 4th DLC will be.



Really? From what I saw his combos seemed to be more special strings than juggles, but it's hard to tell from just the footage we got. Most of his moves, bar teleport are classic moves.


----------



## Black_Sheep

Played the demo few days ago. Not really impressive. Good looking, nice fatelities  ..The 2d thing fits MK perfectly i'd say. 

And the flaws... well, sometimes the animation looked really cheap. That's about it. Is the full game good or bad? were you guys tired of if fast?


----------



## teqnick

Black_Sheep said:


> Played the demo few days ago. Not really impressive. Good looking, nice fatelities  ..The 2d thing fits MK perfectly i'd say.
> 
> And the flaws... well, sometimes the animation looked really cheap. That's about it. Is the full game good or bad? were you guys tired of if fast?



I can't see myself getting tired of this game for a while, especially with the DLC releases. The story mode was awesome as well, which leaves me wanting more (another game).



> Really? From what I saw his combos seemed to be more special strings than juggles, but it's hard to tell from just the footage we got. Most of his moves, bar teleport are classic moves.



Yeah, there you go. Special strings indeed, but there are plenty possibilities to continue juggling inbetween. I'm excited to see how he plays, but i'm a huge fan of Kenshi, so Rain has to be worth all the hype. It may a hard slot to fill, considering he's been the most asked for character since day one.


----------



## Tomo009

Black_Sheep said:


> Played the demo few days ago. Not really impressive. Good looking, nice fatelities  ..The 2d thing fits MK perfectly i'd say.
> 
> And the flaws... well, sometimes the animation looked really cheap. That's about it. Is the full game good or bad? were you guys tired of if fast?



It's as fun as BlazBlue and almost as fun as I remember the small amount of Guilty Gear I played back in the day. Much more fun imo than MvC3 or SFIV. Haven't played AE though.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Tomo009 said:


> Really? From what I saw his combos seemed to be more special strings than juggles, but it's hard to tell from just the footage we got. Most of his moves, bar teleport are classic moves.



Keep in mind that most trailers don't really show too many extravagant shenanigans and more just the basic gist and feel of the characters. 



Tomo009 said:


> It's as fun as BlazBlue and almost as fun as I remember the small amount of Guilty Gear I played back in the day. Much more fun imo than MvC3 or SFIV. Haven't played AE though.



I've already stated how I'm the exact opposite, but it's too early to get into that...  Blazblue rules regardless though.


----------



## ittoa666

Love that hit off screen reverse move that rain has. Very cool.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

New Kitana and Jade klassic skins will be added to the Rain DLC/DLK pack...



Krikey, I forgot how much I hated putting K over everything. 

EDIT: Rain's story vignette.


----------



## Tomo009

I knew it would be Kitana and Jade. A little disappointing as there really isn't much difference between these MK2 outfits and the MK3 outfits. Still, was predictable and we get them for free so can't complain.


----------



## Severance

They are revealing the mystery character on the 21st at 7pm. My money is on Shinok.


----------



## cyberwaste6996

Severance said:


> They are revealing the mystery character on the 21st at 7pm. My money is on Shinok.


 
Ed Boon said on Twitter that it will definitly not be Shinnok of Fujin.


----------



## Tomo009

Apparently rain is out on xbl, probably won't be until tomorrow on psn though.


----------



## teqnick

Tomo009 said:


> Apparently rain is out on xbl, probably won't be until tomorrow on psn though.



I'm checking the PSN store right now. I want him this instant!


----------



## Severance

I'm dissapointed by rains damage scaling and the whole completely nerfed xray thing. I find myself doing shorter version of the combos not only because they are easier but they also usually do more damage. And with all the 9-14 hit combos I'm pulling being less than 30 percent or just over it and the fact that by the time you get you're xray and use it in a combo and all that bar that you've been saving up gets wasted when the damage scaling makes it lose like 80 percent of its damage. I'm starting to think that I should write a letter to them explaining we earned that damn xray it should lose so much of its damage if we find it neccesary to actually learn the game and play it to it full potential cause it's just getting rediculous to me now.


----------



## Tomo009

Severance said:


> I'm dissapointed by rains damage scaling and the whole completely nerfed xray thing. I find myself doing shorter version of the combos not only because they are easier but they also usually do more damage. And with all the 9-14 hit combos I'm pulling being less than 30 percent or just over it and the fact that by the time you get you're xray and use it in a combo and all that bar that you've been saving up gets wasted when the damage scaling makes it lose like 80 percent of its damage. I'm starting to think that I should write a letter to them explaining we earned that damn xray it should lose so much of its damage if we find it neccesary to actually learn the game and play it to it full potential cause it's just getting rediculous to me now.



X ray combos are pretty much useless, it's much better to either use EX moves/save for breakers or just hit confirm/punish with an X-ray otherwise it is not meter efficient. Can still do some decent burst, but burst in this game doesn't seem that important, it's better to keep the meter. I find I usually use meter for breakers really. If I am using an X-ray I'm probably winning.


----------



## Severance

Freddy Krueger is Mortal Kombat's Fourth DLC Character

On second thought he looks pretty sweet but still so many other characters they could have done.


----------



## teqnick

Severance said:


> Freddy Krueger is Mortal Kombat's Fourth DLC Character
> 
> On second thought he looks pretty sweet but still so many other characters they could have done.



Agreed. He looks cool, but there are at least half a dozen MK characters I would have liked to see before the bullshit came. Oh well. Let's hope they aren't done with DLC characters.

Frost and Reiko are my top two most wanted at this point.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Freddy Kreuger? Really Boon? Really?


----------



## ittoa666

I think Freddy is a pretty cool idea.


----------



## Tomo009

lol I know right? Can't believe the rumors actually turned out true. Come to think of it... Boon may have decided to do this just because of the rumors, that is how half the kast come to exist really, don't know why I'm surprised.


----------



## Severance

Tomo009 said:


> lol I know right? Can't believe the rumors actually turned out true. Come to think of it... Boon may have decided to do this just because of the rumors, that is how half the kast come to exist really, don't know why I'm surprised.


 It's probly just cause it's the only warner bros movie character that is brutal enough for mk... that and his name has a k in it.


----------



## OrsusMetal

I just saw the Freddy trailer.... I would have preferred Shinnok or something. The guest appearances worked out okay in the Soul Caliber games, but this is just stupid.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Tomo009 said:


> X ray combos are pretty much useless, it's much better to either use EX moves/save for breakers or just hit confirm/punish with an X-ray otherwise it is not meter efficient. Can still do some decent burst, but burst in this game doesn't seem that important, it's better to keep the meter. I find I usually use meter for breakers really. If I am using an X-ray I'm probably winning.


 
After playing this semi-extensively (though not as much as SSF4/AE or BBCS), I'm inclining to agree to this. There are some great EX moves and some that get enhanced properties (Liu Kang's bicycle kick and Nightwolf's Shoulder dash both get Armor properties when EXed). That's not to say that X-rays suck altogether, there's still the fear factor of sitting on your meter and some characters like Kung Lao can combo into X-ray with ease. Also Quan Chi's X-ray sucks tremendously. 

On a side note, has anybody been paying attention to the tier lists of the game? I've had a quick gander of how the patches doing their buffs and nerfs, but I'll be waiting until the Evo results will dictate them. 

Also, it's funny how this year is the first year Evo has decided to take an MK game seriously.  (there was a voting poll one year that had MK Deception as an option but that doesn't count)


----------



## Tomo009

Bloody_Inferno said:


> After playing this semi-extensively (though not as much as SSF4/AE or BBCS), I'm inclining to agree to this. There are some great EX moves and some that get enhanced properties (Liu Kang's bicycle kick and Nightwolf's Shoulder dash both get Armor properties when EXed). That's not to say that X-rays suck altogether, there's still the fear factor of sitting on your meter and some characters like Kung Lao can combo into X-ray with ease. Also Quan Chi's X-ray sucks tremendously.
> 
> On a side note, has anybody been paying attention to the tier lists of the game? I've had a quick gander of how the patches doing their buffs and nerfs, but I'll be waiting until the Evo results will dictate them.
> 
> Also, it's funny how this year is the first year Evo has decided to take an MK game seriously.  (there was a voting poll one year that had MK Deception as an option but that doesn't count)



I definitely didn't mean useless overall. Just useless to add on to the end of a combo for maybe 5% - 8% damage. It's great to sit on 3 meters to scare your opponent, especially for some characters. ie. Kano who has a brutal X-ray that is also a throw with armour, this can sometimes make the opponents hesitate to come in, making his zoning easier.

Some characters have some great ex properties, ie with smoke i often EX shake, but with Kenshi I actually end up using X ray quite a bit. The thing I notice is, X rays tned to be used when you are ahead already and Breakers when you are behind.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Tomo009 said:


> I definitely didn't mean useless overall. Just useless to add on to the end of a combo for maybe 5% - 8% damage. It's great to sit on 3 meters to scare your opponent, especially for some characters. ie. Kano who has a brutal X-ray that is also a throw with armour, this can sometimes make the opponents hesitate to come in, making his zoning easier.
> 
> Some characters have some great ex properties, ie with smoke i often EX shake, but with Kenshi I actually end up using X ray quite a bit. The thing I notice is, X rays tned to be used when you are ahead already and Breakers when you are behind.


 
I understood what you mean and I knew you didn't mean useless by that stretch so all good. 

And you're right about other EX moves, just look at Raiden's ridiculous EX superman. 

And after reading throught the tier discussions I'm quite glad I started using Kung Lao early.


----------



## Tomo009

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I understood what you mean and I knew you didn't mean useless by that stretch so all good.
> 
> And you're right about other EX moves, just look at Raiden's ridiculous EX superman.
> 
> And after reading throught the tier discussions I'm quite glad I started using Kung Lao early.



Haha I don't think he's horribly imbalanced, the thing that puts Kung Lao and Raiden up is their unpredictability as far as I know, the mixups on teleport are pretty insane. Also Kung Lao shouldn't have some of the fastest projectiles in the game when his rushdown and mixup are already insane plus he has a dive kick. I still see many nerfs in his future.

But online Raiden and Noob are a lot more annoying than Kung Lao.

I don't think the tiers are the be all end all in this game, it's not balanced, but with the "full toolset" characters it has, pretty much everyone can compete. I don't really feel like I'm at a game imposed disadvantage with Kenshi, Reptile or Smoke, but Kung Lao and especially Raiden can be annoying as Ermac.


----------



## MFB

I've been getting into this lately, and I finally understand all the Smoke love. Seriously, he's fast and has some good combos to work with. The triangle/circle/square immediately into a teleport-punch and then uppercut does some damage, as well as his smoke stun can trip some people's rhythm up.

Not quite sure the point of his "Shake" move though?

Edit : also, did EVERYONE go to the same school of MK-douchery? I swear, last night EVERYTIME I played with Smoke, someone would use Scorpion and it's like, for fuck sake just use your guy don't try and pull this shit. I went about 1-for-1 on those rounds, where I'd beat one guy using him and lose to another. I had one guy try to use my own character against me after failing to beat me with both Raiden AND Scorpion, to which I kicked his ass proving my point of it's not WHO you use but HOW you use him 

And fuck Kenshi, he is WAY too fast and powerful. He needs a slight nerf.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

How's everyone enjoying Freddy Kreuger?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Haven't downloaded any new DLC unfortunately...

Though I know whoever downloaded Freddy got some free new costumes for both Sub Zeros.


----------



## MFB

I really wish that that Klassic Sub-Zero costume had become his new main and his only alternate was his current Retro. He looks too much like Shredder when he had the helmet, and even know he doesn't look quite right, I feel like they're dolling him up.

But DAMN is that retro-CSZ cool too.

I played with my friends the other night and tried out Rain in the practice mode, I do NOT see how anyone can use him. His moves are all too strong to be tied into any decent combos besides his super-kick into the aqua kick and then MAYBE a teleport to another hit, but that's about it. Kind of like how Nightwolf is, he's got like two combos but aside from that you've got to rely on specials which irks me.


----------



## teqnick

Shit. Now I have to get Freddy for those costumes. Fuck.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Man I need to download these new characters, not played MK in awhile.


----------

